# Angel Wax H2Go



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I've used this stuff once before and was amazed how easy it was. Today it has taken me nearly 2hrs to get the glass on a Q7 clear from greasy marks where I have applied the stuff. It seems to just drag the marks around the glass rather than remove it. I ended up using a waffle cloth as the MFs were making no impact at all.
Strange and knackering.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've found it difficult to remove if the glass is warm, not sure if you've had nice weather today but it's been a cracker here! 

Also how was the glass prepared beforehand? The windscreen on my OH's car has something on it that no matter what we've tried (Barkeeper's friend etc...) it always looks smeary and greasy, so just can't use H2Go on it


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Is the H2GO that you used old by any chance?
Reason why I ask is that I have a bottle of H2GO and when I first purchased it I thought it was great at repelling water but it's now about a year old and I noticed that it doesn't seem to be as good as when I first used it. Also, instead of drying to a haze after 10-15 mins after applying it just seems to be greasy.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i polish my windscreen with autofinesse vision then apply h2go with a cotton make up pad let it haze for like 10mins and buff off with a paragon microfiber fishscale glass cloth. then i just top up when i can be bothered without polishing after pre wash, dont have any problems


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Woops......No real prep and yes the glass was warm.......My bad.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The key (as with most things) is in the prep. After I have removed h2go I always give the glass another light clean using my glass cleaner to make sure all residue is off.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I always apply H2GO after washing my car, then cleaning the glass twice with Angelwax Vision. I'll try again, can't recall if the glass was warm the last time I applied H2GO but I just found it strange that the product didn't haze.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Sonax extreme nano glass, spray wipe awesome finish and behaves like a coating, beads like a wax. £7 europarts, if you mirror it with nano screen wash throw your wipers away you won't need them.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Gixxer6 said:


> I always apply H2GO after washing my car, then cleaning the glass twice with Angelwax Vision. I'll try again, can't recall if the glass was warm the last time I applied H2GO but I just found it strange that the product didn't haze.


I usually clay the glass first as well.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep prep is important...best to apply after wash in the shade. I ussualy give the glass a quick polish with poorboys professional polish and then h2go, wait 10-15 min till it hazes and remove with a clean microfiber. You dont need much product...the thinner you can aplly it the easyer it is to remove.


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Gixxer6 said:


> Is the H2GO that you used old by any chance?
> Reason why I ask is that I have a bottle of H2GO and when I first purchased it I thought it was great at repelling water but it's now about a year old and I noticed that it doesn't seem to be as good as when I first used it. Also, instead of drying to a haze after 10-15 mins after applying it just seems to be greasy.


Exactly my experience!

First time I used it, 1 year ago, it was great, with good durability. I made a video also: 




Yesterday I applied it on a new car windshield (couple of days old.) The prep. was as usual: Wash, light polish, IPA, dry and then angelwax h2go.

Not only it was very greasy, buffing removed some! Next day it rained... Very bad effect. When I got home I cleaned the windshield.

Is there an expiration of some kind? Didn't find in the bottle...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I apply it then remove with a slightly damp cloth first then buff with a dry cloth works well every time with no marks and lasts well too 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Never had any problems with it so far and I had it for over a year.

I learned to polish my glass first and apply H2go as thin as possible with a cotton make-up pad. 4-5 spritzes for the entire front glass is enough for me. Let it sit for 10min and buff of with a clean microfiber and it was good for a couple of months. The performance did drop down after 2-3 weeks in my experience.


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got an answer from angelwax saying I didn't prep the glass with angelwax vision.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

You did say you use a light polish-which one do you use?


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

This one:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I clean mine with the anglewax cleaner first then apply the h2go. Not had any issues yet.


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

I also didn't had any issues when the bottle was new. I'm having issues 1 year later with half a bottle...

People that have an open bottle (1+ year) and applied it recently, no problems?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Well that looks fine to me. How did you apply H2go, how long did you leave it to cure (it has to haze), what microfiber did you use to buff off...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Yep never had an issue and I've left it in direct sun light, if there was a slight patch I wasn't happy with I just really and wipe off seems to work. But all good generally here


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I still have half of the bottle after a year and had no problems so far.
I remember in the begging one time I left it to cure for about half an hour in the sun and had a bit of a hard time to buff off but that was about it.


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

You guys are convincing me to give it another try this weekend  

@A&J I put some in a makeup pad, applied it evenly on the glass, vertically and then horizontly. Waited for it to haze, which took something between 10-15 min. This inside my garage. Room temp. +- 18ºC.. Buff it with a generic shortpile MF, like gtechniq MF1.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've found if the glass is warm it takes hardly any time at all to cure.

I clay the glass first, then use Angelwax glass cleaner. Apply the H2Go with a cloth, leave to haze & buff with a Dodo Juice Mint Merkin, then apply a 2nd coat.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

And it was still grabby to wipe off? Which microfiber did you use?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

It was my first time this week also. I applied two coats on Wednesday. Glass was clayed. Then used AS Glass Polish. Applied horizontally first and left to haze for 15 minutes. Then second coat vertically and removed after 15 minutes 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

A&J said:


> And it was still grabby to wipe off? Which microfiber did you use?


Hi. I applied it again this time with success. Things I did different:

Bought an atomizer (the original one broke so I was putting some droplets on a makeup pad);
Let it dry 15 min in a warm temp room;
Used a shortpile microfiber instead of a waffle weave.

Now it is ok, so I believe it was my fault...


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

What glass cleaners do you guys(and Nat)use after applying H2GO? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> What glass cleaners do you guys(and Nat)use after applying H2GO?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


That's the beauty of it: I simply never use glass cleaner after H2GO is applied. No need. Just wash the glass with car shampoo (when I wash the car) and dry with blower. Perfect. I do the same with the wheels since they are also sealed.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

@ MiGomes

Glad I could guide you into the right direction.

@ Graham

If you wash your car regulary you dont need a seperate glass cleaner. Any IPA based glass cleaner will degrade H2go over time. I ussually just wash and dry the car with ONR and thats that. Never had problems with dirty or streaky glass.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Same as above I've not needed to, until it's time to reapply.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't over apply it. I found I was putting too much on and it was a pain to buff off to start with


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Same as above I've not needed to, until it's time to reapply.


How long does it last before you need to reapply out of interest Nat? I got some to try out


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

@ Welshquattro1

Ive had 5 months before I reapplied it. The strong beading and runoff stopped after about 6-8 weeks but it still slowly sheeted and seperated water for another 2-3 months (that was during the winter time). I applied 2 layers.

Also...during the wintertime when my glass froze I just pour it with water (room temperature). That melted the snow and water completely sheeted off leaving behind dry glass. Not once did I have problems with visibility during wintertime. All thanks to H2go :thumb:


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

2 months sounds about what I get also. I barely use the wipers in the meantime.


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing some of this very soon! My question is can I clean the car, clay the windscreen then use Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner then put H2GO on top and give it 2 layers? I assume this would be a fine method for all exterior windows?

The just AF Crystal for the interior?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

BlueMikey said:


> I'm looking at purchasing some of this very soon! My question is can I clean the car, clay the windscreen then use Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner then put H2GO on top and give it 2 layers? I assume this would be a fine method for all exterior windows?
> 
> The just AF Crystal for the interior?


Yes you can use crystal before applying as it will flash and not leave behind any form of windscreen protection. There shouldn't be much need to use crystal after claying unless any residue from the clay but doubtful and should wash away with just water anyway, so may find you don't even need to use crystal beforehand.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> How long does it last before you need to reapply out of interest Nat? I got some to try out


 Just remember that I made a video of H2GO after 4 months. Time to reapply.


----------

